# Barbara Walter's Havanese, Cha-Cha



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

Barbara Walters claims dog talked to her
'View' host says Havanese dog Cha-Cha said 'I love you'

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/14801867/

She is going to invite people to join her on the View to back up her claim...
Any takers???

Maybe we should invite her to join our forum!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I wish! I LOVE BARBARA WALTERS!

She is why I got my Hav and so without her, we wouldn't have this forum!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> I wish! I LOVE BARBARA WALTERS!
> 
> She is why I got my Hav and so without her, we wouldn't have this forum!


Really, that's interesting, Melissa.

You'd be a great one to go on the View...


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I'd set my VCR for that


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

i invited her to check out our forum several months ago but did not hear from her. i told her cha cha was the reason several of us have havs. i think melissa should oficially invite her to join. by the way, coco is talking more and more each day, i expect her to tell me she loves me soon!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

judith said:


> i invited her to check out our forum several months ago but did not hear from her. i told her cha cha was the reason several of us have havs. i think melissa should oficially invite her to join. by the way, coco is talking more and more each day, i expect her to tell me she loves me soon!


I just sent her another Email....


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

ChaCha is my reason for getting a Hav, also. I saw her on The View and it stuck in my brain. When the time came that I was looking for a dog, Havanese kept popping up.

I was at a taping of The View last Thursday. They tape a 2nd show on Thursday to air on Friday, because they have Friday off.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Diane, I thought she was just going to bring her one witness on the show to back up her claim, not inviting others to tell their story. Am I wrong?

I have heard she has called her Hav the love of her life and I totally get that now!

I met my first Hav a couple yrs ago at a neighbors house and knew immediately i would one day have one! (or two...lol!)


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

JanB said:


> Diane, I thought she was just going to bring her one witness on the show to back up her claim, not inviting others to tell their story. Am I wrong?
> 
> I have heard she has called her Hav the love of her life and I totally get that now!
> 
> I met my first Hav a couple yrs ago at a neighbors house and knew immediately i would one day have one! (or two...lol!)


You're right..I' was just joking around...

BTW..I read somewhere that she actually has 2 Hav's.. MHS even gets to the famous, eh???


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Does anyone know what her hav looks like? People tell me she looks like Oliver but I've never seen Cha-Cha. Also how old is Cha-Cha?


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Does anyone know what her hav looks like? People tell me she looks like Oliver but I've never seen Cha-Cha. Also how old is Cha-Cha?


She has been on the show a few times and yes she is a cream color like Oliver. If I remember correctly Cha Cha is around 5 or 6 years old.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I read she got ChaCha in 2003, and yes, she is cream color. From the pictures I've seen on The View, she looked like a bigger Hav.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Could you imagine if the view logged on to our forum, they would no longer think Barbara is crazy with thinking her dog talks!

Amanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Did anyone watch the video I posted here? It proves there are talking dogs. ound:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Michele,
That video is a hoot! I have to work with Brady on that one.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Could you imagine if the view logged on to our forum, they would no longer think Barbara is crazy with thinking her dog talks!
> 
> Amanda


THAT is exactly what she should do!! Talk to Havanese forum experts.. not the dog phychics! :wink:

Michele..I have seen this video it is one of my favorites!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I think her dog is a little older than that - @003 it would make her 4 . Tulip is now 6 and Asta would be 5 and she got her dog before Donna got Tulip .. 
I think like all woman Barbara is trying to slice a few years off their age .. Hello !!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

That is a cute video. Dora makes funny sounds too... I might have to work on getting a word out of them 

I know the dog has to be older as well because when Dora was a puppy and we were at a dog event, the announcer named famous people who owned Havanese and she was one of them!

Amanda


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Amanda,

What other celebrities have a Hav? 

Kara


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Did anyone watch the video I posted here? It proves there are talking dogs. ound:


Thanks for posting the video! That just cracks me up!!!!ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kara- I don't remember so they werne't that famous <BG> but I think it was a Queen and a few others... Sorry, I only remembered Barbara! Not good with history


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Amanda,
> 
> What other celebrities have a Hav?
> 
> Kara


HCA said that Queen Victoria had 2 and Charles Dickens had 1.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Michele, i love that Video. My boys are very vocal- but so far no words. But I see it in their eyes -- those eyes def say "I love you mamma"


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Her Assistant called us when she was looking for one but she wanted one "right now" and didn't want to answer questions about the home. I'm thinking it was longer ago than '03.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Could you imagine if the view logged on to our forum, they would no longer think Barbara is crazy with thinking her dog talks!
> 
> Amanda


LOL. Amanda you are soooooooooooooooo right. LOL


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I think someone in SF got her hav from the same breeder as Barbara. I'll email her tonight


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I saw this clip and thought it was too cute! I could see Walters' Hav telling her the same.






Wanda


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I think I read (probably on this forum!) that Seal and Heidi Klume have a Hav.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Beverly, that seems right... though they bought one from a pet store! 

http://www.crazygossip.com/post/_2500_for_a_puppy_why_not_a_shelter_

And maybe the person who wrote this works for PETA with the shelter comment? Although the puppy was from a pet store, so it's warranted, but I guess it just struck a nerve when they didn't write "or a reputable breeder." I guess I spend too much time on the forum, don't you?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Venus Williams has a male Havanese that is reported with two different names, Harold or Aorangi (depending on the source) that she picked up this summer. Seeing that she got it from American Kennels and he is only 5 pounds, I suspect he was a mini that came from a puppy mill.
Two articles: Venus with Hav, Harold and Venus would buy another Hav & Cav


----------

